# Some landscape pictures taken with a medium format film camera



## tamz0r (Aug 23, 2011)

took these while on a hike last month
would love to hear your thoughts!

1.



Hiker by elchupacabra206, on Flickr



2.



Trees, Leaves, Fog by elchupacabra206, on Flickr


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 23, 2011)

Interesting pictures, but the scans are pretty rough. What scanner did you use? The scan of the rock picture looks awful.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 23, 2011)

I really like the second one, however I would love to see it in B&W.


----------

